# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Saw a strange lil' fella in the pet shop..

## spooky

He's really quite sweet looking, but have never seen one before. He/she's been labelled a 'Janet Kreuger' frog, and they have also given the 'proper' name but I can't remember it..  :Confused:  Basically, it looks like a golf ball with legs...It's a pinky/peachy colour and everytime I've seen him it's floating in water.It's kept in a very small tank with no dry area, just a piece of drift wood floating in the tank. Anyone care to enlighten me? I'm new to frogs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kurt

It sounds like it may be a frog of the genus _Breviceps_. The ball shape most describes them.
http://amphibiaweb.org/cgi-bin/amphi...re-submittedby=

----------


## Greatwtehunter

I think it may be a Budgett's Frog (Lepidobatrachus laevis). They are commonly referred to as Freddie Kruger frogs.

----------


## spooky

Ahh, must be the Freddie Kreuger frog! It had Freddie Kreuger frog written on the tank, but Freddie had been scribbled out and replaced with Janet. Maybe someone's idea of a practical joke! Anyhoo, I quite like it... Thanks for the help guys! :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

I read Kruger and thought immediately of Africa, which led me to think about these strange little frogs of the genus _Breviceps_. For the most part they are very ball-like in appearance.

Not once did I even consider Freddy Kruger.

----------


## SirIvy

Budgett's Frogs are so cool. I think the only other frog I've seen (in pictures) that looked stranger was the Australian Turtle Frog.

----------


## Tom

Whoa i just looked up australian turtle frogs they are WIERD! and Kurt have you ever heard of any Breviceps as pets?

----------


## Kurt

Not really, but you never know what can show up.

----------


## spooky

I went to pick up my White's today and went to get Freddy Kruger's 'proper' name but sadly he'd died, so guess I'll never know what he was  :Frown:  Although breviceps is ringing a bell.... He looked fully aquatic, and was kept in a tank of water with just a little platform and a vine  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Is this your frog? http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/im...el-lifeform=ne

----------


## Alex Shepack

Breviceps adspersus does show up in the hobby, there was a batch for sale a few months ago.  As for the frog, i'm guessing it was Lepidobatrachus based on "Kruger" but it is possible it was L. llanensis, which for some reason I think i've seen called the "Janet Kruger" frog.  

Best,
Alex

----------


## spooky

Kurt, the one I saw was a lot 'rounder'. almost like a golf ball. I guess we'll never know exactly what he was. Maybe he was bloated, as he died a few days after I first saw him? Do frogs bloat if they're sick?  :Confused:

----------


## Kurt

Sometimes. Some infections wil make a frog blow up.

----------


## Tom

Wait do they pop?

----------


## Kurt

Not usually.

----------


## Tom

Eww so they can? what causes this? And how can you prevent it?

----------


## Kurt

I really don't know the answer. Sorry.

----------


## Tom

Its ok.

----------


## fatfrog

frogs can bloat up like that if their water has excessive dissolved gases in it. (and alot of Americas tap water does) The tiny gas bubbles pass throught the frogs skin and cause them to bloat up like a balloon...sad really.  Just because you use dechlorinator doesn't make "frog-safe" water...if you use tap water, you have to let the water sit out a day or more to allow these gases to dissipate.

And if it was a Budgett's, don't let that stop you from getting one, they are the most comical, adorable and life enriching amphibians I have ever kept...yet  :Smile:

----------

